# Diaper Changing Facilities at Starbucks



## spiritmomma (Aug 29, 2005)

So I know many people are anti-Starbucks.
I realize there have been issues about NIP there.
My experiences NIPing there have never been problematic and I like the way Starbucks has used their big business $$$ supporting Environmental causes (such as organic and shade grown farming) as well as their corporate social responsiblity regarding diversity, and the fact that they provide really good insurance benefits and stock options to their employees (including part timers...). I know a lot of single moms who work for them to get benefits for their kids. I also know a lot of people who get benefits for their domestic partner (same gender or not) by working for Starbucks.

My big issue with them, though, is the lack of diaper changing facilities. I have NEVER seen one in any Starbucks in any city I've ever been to. Let's all write them a letter and let them know!

Here's my letter:

_To Whom It May Concern:
I am a frequent customer of many your Indianapolis area stores (about 3-5 times a week). Customer service is almost always flawless, drinks are served to order everytime. This market area is doing well!
My only complaint is that there are NEVER diaper changing facilities in your restrooms. While most stores' restrooms are kept quite clean, there is something very unappetizing about crouching down to the floor and placing your very small child on their back on the floor of a public restroom. Not to mention that it must be quite uncomfortable for the child to be placed on cold hard tile...(it is quite stylish, and probably easy to clean though!) I must request that your stores make it a priority to include parents of younger children as a part of your Starbucks community. Many of your stores are neighborhood meeting places for parents. Having a delicious beverage at one of your stores can be the highlight of my day! But I feel as though my needs are not being met by your otherwise very comfortable and well run stores.
Please realize that it sends quite a message to parents to see a large, clean restroom that does NOT include a place to meet their child's needs. Almost every retail and restaurant chain includes this standard equipment in their bathrooms. Why the choice not to include it in your stores? Starbucks have never spared expense to make their customers feel welcomed, comfortable, and cared for. You tirelessly promote diversity, social responsibility, and are one of the most accessible stores for the disabled. The lack of this simple service in your stores seems to fly in the face of what your company stands for.
I hope to see an improvement in this one area. Otherwise, keep up the good work!

With respect,

Jaymi Tharp_


----------



## mamaofthreecats (Aug 17, 2006)

cool!!! i've never been in a starbucks bathroom, because they have on at the grocery store where i shop, and also the book store which happen to have changing tables. that's kind of crazy! you'd think that would be the first thing to came to mind in a bathroom.


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

i don't see the problem...all the starbuks by us have couches.









seriously though, great letter and a good idea!


----------



## spiritmomma (Aug 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aja-belly* 
i don't see the problem...all the starbuks by us have couches.









So true! laughup I should have mentioned that in my letter! They would definitely install some changer tables then!


----------



## pampered_mom (Mar 27, 2006)

I've often wished that they had changing facilities, but I actually think they have left them out on purpose. I tend to be cynical in nature, but I always took that as a hint that me and my child weren't really welcome there. Well, welcome to buy a drink, just not welcome to stay.

I should ask my sis if that's in fact the case since she works there. Hmmm...


----------



## sarah_bella1050 (Feb 19, 2005)

Everytime I go somewhere that doesn't have changing stations in the bathroom I take it as welcomed invitation to change my baby anywhere comfy I can find in the store


----------



## whoamama (Jan 5, 2006)

All the starbucks I've been to have change tables.


----------



## pampered_mom (Mar 27, 2006)

Really? I've been to several of them in five different states and not a single one had changing facilities...


----------



## spiritmomma (Aug 29, 2005)

Quote:

Really? I've been to several of them in five different states and not a single one had changing facilities...








:

where the heck are all these magical starbucks with changer tables???
why have i worked for them for three years and never seen one installed in a new store? why have i been ridiculously enslaved to my coffee addiction and never seen one in ANY store in any state??? am i going to the wrong starbucks stores?


----------



## mhenry (Aug 14, 2005)

Never seen a changing table in Starbucks either.


----------



## ebethmom (Jan 29, 2002)

I just went to a Starbuck's yesterday that had a changing station in the women's bathroom. This is the only Starbuck's I've seen with a changing station. I'm pretty sure it was new. We used to have a Mom's Night Out at that Starbuck's, and I know that my friend changed her baby on her lap.

I'll have to ask my friend if she put in a request for a changing station. I'll bet she did!


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

I too had noticed that Starbucks have these lovely, spacious bathrooms, with nary a changing table in sight! I've been to probably a hundred Starbucks in more states than I can name (from CA to NY and back again), and I've _never_ seen one.

'Til today.







Of the more than half-dozen Starbucks in my area I've been to, this is the ONLY one with a changing table - and there's one in the men's room, too! I'm pleased as punch, and I'm thinking I'll write a letter of pleasure to that location, and ones of "hey, you could have my business back if..." to all the others.


----------



## Delight (Sep 19, 2002)

The Starbucks in one of our malls has one...but probably because it's mostly families and SAHM's that are there a lot.


----------



## zmom (Jun 29, 2005)

I've never been to a Starbucks that had a changing table either. Though, I must admit that I don't actually frequent them. But I have been to several of them. When places don't have changing tables, I just change DD whereever I can find a place. Usually that means right there on the chairs at the table.







:


----------



## ScotiaSky (Jul 2, 2004)

The only Starbucks I've been to in Montreal has a changing table in the ladies washroom.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

No changing table here either, nor is there one at the indy coffee shop. I guess coffee shops really arn't a kid friendly place anyway (shelves with breakable merchandise) I wouldn't take my kids there other than a baby in arms and that was only for a short while. Our starbucks doesn't have a high chair either.


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

I'm not a coffee fan and I really can't remember if any of the starbucks I've been in had big bathrooms or changing tables-- that was probably pre-pregnancy. I do know it irks me when restaurants dont' have them, especially if I specifically ask a waitstaff "where is there a changing table" and they direct me to the bathroom without any apology or explanation-- then I get there and there's nothing.

But this thread makes me wonder.... does Dunkin Donuts typically have changing tables in _their_ bathrooms?

Jessica


----------



## Eaglevoice (Nov 30, 2004)

I used to work at a Sbux, ours had a changing table in the women's restroom.


----------



## ddschlr (Jun 27, 2005)

I haven't seen one. I travel a long distance by myself with my child so I am always looking for easy stops like Starbucks. It is frustrating. I have the same issue with a few other places!


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

If they're going to drive other small businesses out of areas, they they should accomodate the residents of the area. I'm going to be on the watch for family-friendly facilities and ask DH to do so, too (poor dads, I suspect they get the worst of this), and compliment when they exist, write letters when they don't.


----------



## stacyann21 (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm another one who HAS seen adequate changing stations. Maybe each location independently decides whether or not to install them? Either way, I agree they should be at EVERY single location.


----------



## bendmom (Sep 4, 2003)

They have one in all the Starbucks here, except those in grocery stores, etc. since they don't even offer bathrooms in those. I used to work for Starbucks and they are pretty good at listening to the customer. You would probably get better results if you found out which store in your town is the "main" store for the area. Here it is the store downtown. Talk to the manager there and ask who you should write to, or when the regional manager comes to town and if you could talk to that person. Here I would want to write to the Portland headquarters since I'm in Bend, outside of Portland.


----------



## *GreenMama* (Jan 5, 2006)

Shoot, I forgot to ask dh to check the starbucks bathroom when he picked up my pumpkin spice latte just now!


----------



## mammastar2 (Dec 17, 2004)

The ones around here have large unisex bathrooms with changing tables. Our neighborhood one also installed an automatic door opening button on the outside store door, noticing how many parents were struggling with strollers.

The best thing I've seen was at another Starbucks, that had a basket of kids' books by the armchairs. That's what started my daughter's whole Starbucks hot chocolate addiction....

I agree that they really vary though!


----------



## BCFD (Jun 21, 2006)

I cracked up when I saw this thread because this has been one of my HUGE arguments for years!! I only know of 1 Sbux with a diaper table. I have become really good at changing poopy diapers on my lap.







I even had a lady comment on my skills once. Hehehehehe....


----------

